# New pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Non flash-Non edited shots-Let me know what ya think please-Thanks for looking everyone..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like the pictures, try stopping the lens a couple stops to get more depth of field.
hop on msn sometime


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I like the pictures, try stopping the lens a couple stops to get more depth of field.
> hop on msn sometime


Thanks Pete-

I'll be on msn later tonight-
I gotta take my daughter the the doctors-Should be acouple hour wait their...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice shots AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> nice shots AK


Thanks Sir-
Much appreciated


----------



## spidartanks (Mar 9, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> nice shots AK


Thanks Sir-
Much appreciated
[/quote]

What kind of Datnoid is that? i have the same fish and didnt know what he is?

great shots too, very clear and professional


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

spidartanks said:


> nice shots AK


Thanks Sir-
Much appreciated
[/quote]

What kind of Datnoid is that? i have the same fish and didnt know what he is?

great shots too, very clear and professional
[/quote]

IT= indonesian tiger


----------

